# What costume with glasses?



## Mad Mad Mark (Oct 24, 2009)

what are you options when you must have prescription eye glasses on at all times?

A nearsighted vampire. ghost, zombie etc. is just plane silly. What to dress as for Halloween that would incorporate eye glasses? Only thing I can think of is perhaps a Mad Doctor/scientist. Once tried glasses over a mask....foggy lenses....under mask....same trouble. Contacts....irritate eyes. So, what to do?????  Suggestions PLEASE!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

My hubby has glasses and a full beard, so try figuring THAT into costumes! 

He has done the mad scientist, Michael Myers (found a great mask that actually was roomy enough to wear his glasses under), even a werewolf... with glasses. 

If you have a place that sells masks like Spirit where you could go try them on, you can find several options that will be comfortable enough to wear the glasses under.

Depending on your appearance, general costumes that might work:

*Famous People/Fictional Characters*

Norm Abrams (the Yankee Workshop guy.... this is one of my hubby's since he has the beard too)

John Lennon

Jerry Garcia

Buddy Holly

Ozzy Osbourne

Harry Potter

Tony Iommi (Black Sabbath)

Tommy Chong

Beast (from the X-Men)

Professor X (ditto, but you'd need a wheelchair)

Clark Kent (this could be cool... have a Superman tee UNDER the dress shirt...)




*Generic Figures*

Devil - most definitely could wear glasses... if you have prescription sunglasses, that would be cool too.

Zombie (I've seen them with glasses and there is nothing wrong with it!  )

Serial Killer 

Nerdy computer guy

Hippy 

Secret Agent/Secret Service (sunglasses also good for this one)
I like this one because really all you'd need would be sunglasses, black suit/white shirt/black tie and one of those ear bud things.


----------



## witchiepoo (Oct 4, 2006)

well you could be superman - as he's tearing out of his suit - have the tshirt on underneath


----------



## Mad Mad Mark (Oct 24, 2009)

Hmmmmm.......all good suggestions! (People with good vision don't know how lucky they truly are!)


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

It is an evil scientist, but I immediately thought of Herbert West, Reanimator.

Glowing syringe, bloody gloves, gore-spattered lab coat, black tie and slacks.

"And what would a note say? 'Dear Dan, Cat Dead, Details Later, Herbert'"?


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 23, 2008)

Wizard Albus Dumbledore, music icon Elton John, cult film character Brad Majors...


----------



## 4ToUov (Jul 20, 2010)

I totaly understand your problem,I have it myself to,but...

IMO.... it depends on what model of glasses you have....

All those name's given...they all have a typical model of eyeglasses.

i would go for contact's, I know I am planning to get me a pair of 1 day contact's.


----------



## Dullahan (Aug 9, 2010)

Well Vampires tend to have a keen fashion sense .. even though they may not need them, I could see a Vampire wearing glasses as a fashion statement or to look intellectual.








Do you have a pair of prescription shades?


----------



## Timnis (Sep 3, 2010)

Bill Gates?

Steve Jobs?


----------

